# Suspend and Hibernate issues (Inspiron 1520)

## shaidtan

I have an Inspiron 1520, C2D, nVidia 8600GT, that I've not been able to suspend properly. I've been through the boards and although there are some similar threads out there nothing seems to match the issues I'm having. Hopefully someone out there can help.

I'm currently running the 2.6.23-rc8 kernel as the 2.6.22 lines wouldn't work with the sound (STAC9205) driver compiled as a module. 2.6.23 allows this and works fine. Additionally I'm able to unload and load the module with no problem. The wireless driver (BCM43xx) also reloads fine.

From a console I can hibernate using the mainline kernel's implementation and hibernate script. The script reloads the above drivers/services fine. In short, hibernating in a console works great in the console. If I use the vesa driver in Xorg it works well there too (no failures). The nVidia driver unfortunately works maybe 5% of the time (I'm content waiting on nVidia to update their drivers for that).

Here's where the issues begin. If I unmerge vbetool the machine will suspend. When resuming the display does not come back on. I can play sounds through mpg123 and ping sites (cat to a file and review later) and all seems to be up and running. Rebooting via the reboot command or Ctrl+Alt+Del both work to bring the system back up.

With vbetool installed, the system hangs when attempting to suspend. I can change VTs and top shows vbetool consuming 100% resources. If I kill vbetool the system will suspend as described below. I've attempted to use vbetool to restart or light up the display with no success.

I've tried with and without vesafb compiled into the kernel, as well as acpi_sleep=s3_bios, acpi_sleep=s3_mode, and acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode kernel options. 

Any suggestions to help getting suspend working in the console would be greatly appreciated. I'll be happy to provide any outputs or config files upon request.

-shaidtan

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Try suspend2-sources with hibernateing to swap.

----------

## shaidtan

Unfortunately there are no suspend2 sources or patches for the 2.6.23 kernel that I can find. If I'm missing something let me know. Also I have done some more digging and it appears (current theory?) the problem is that NvAGP doesn't support the Santa Rosa chipset yet.

I tried suspend2 patched against 2.6.22 some time back with the same results (aside from testing I've done since then). Even hibernating from a console and back sound did not work afterwards. It seems that without being able to reload the snd_hda_intel driver (which requires a module) I would have to reboot anyway after hibernating.

I plan on trying a few more kernel options and anything else that either comes to mind or someone can point out. Otherwise I'll wait on the next release of the nvidia driver. If there is a suspend2 patch against 2.6.23 please let me know and I'll gladly give that a shot.

----------

## nflamel

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources has been renamed as sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources. The whole suspend2 project has been renamed as ell. The latest version in portage is sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.23-r4. 

sys-apps/suspend2-userui has also been renamed as sys-apps/tuxonice-userui.

I installed them yesterday and both seem to work properly. The only problem i've found is that you need to check your kernel config, because some options have been renamed. Furthermore vesafb didn't worked so I had to configure uvesafb, a new version that works in userspace. It works well with fbsplash

As far as I know vesafb tends to be deprecated in favour of uvesafb.

Hope this could help you  :Smile: 

----------

## mroconnor

You can also try zen-sources. I have been using them(they have tuxonice patches) and can suspend to ram on my Thinkpad. I still have an issue with ati drivers and fglrx on resume but 

works besides that. 

Best of luck.

----------

